# Rare Commission Job



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I build stuff for family and friends but just finished my second ever commission job. The stain was splotchy but I managed to salvage it, somewhat before it dried completely. However, I nailed the color match (matches some factory built furniture almost exactly). The beveled glass and hidden accent lighting help to detract attention from the poor stain job. I wasn't totally satisfied but the new owner is thrilled (which is what matters most) and even paid extra.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Geo,
Looks pretty good in the pictures. What kind of wood is it and what did you do for a finish that you had a problem with blotchiness?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Looks nice to me!


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Man is that gorgeous. I love that color! Nice work. Either you did a great job hiding it in the photos or only the one who crafted it notices the "splotchy" staining. My guess from the excited customer and extra $$$ is the latter.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys, it's the splotchy alder I posted about a week ago in the finishing section. I was able to wipe out most of the dark splotches with mineral spirits before the stain totally dried (and I did post the better photos). 

That was my first time to use alder. It machines beautifully but stains horribly. Next time I will definately use a wash coat or wood conditioner first before staining. One of these days I'm gonna learn how to finish. I am determined to learn how to spray dyes and tints. I'm also gonna learn to spray lacquer.

I received an e-mail from the new owner today - she loves it. That's what's important.

Started the next project this evening - a computer desk for my next door neighbor. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks, again,


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful piece.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I was given a small drawer from other furniture in the room and was instructed to match the color and grain pattern of the drawer front. The stain is a General Finishes product called "Candle Light." But after getting the stain on and the first couple coats of sealer, it seemed that it needed a little more yellow. I was using oil based poly to finish and needed something to give it a little more yellow. So, I dissolved some yellow paint in mineral spirits and used it to thin some poly for a final two "wipe-on" coats of poly. It may be a little strange but it gave the color I needed.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Splotches*

Very nice work.
I made a outdoor piece a few years ago for a apartment dweller to sit on the balcony and watch stuff and drink coffee.
I has a slight error in the piece but the owner/commisioner did not notice until I pointed it out.
Lesson Learned: If folks don't notice, it's a victory for them and a learning expierence for you.

I am my own worst critic when it comes to my workmanship/craftsmanship.

Don't let it get to ya, not that it has. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GertieCraign (Dec 22, 2009)

It is very nice.

It seems like only those who are unsatisfied with anything less than perfection are the ones who do truly exceptional work. It serves to be a little obsessive, I think. You did a great job on this one and the next one will be even better.
Please post anything you learn about how to apply finishes. I think that's going to be the big sticking point for me, too. I haven't had much luck with paint and stain, so far, except my exterior windows. They turned out great. Everything else...not so much. :no:


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the color of the finish! You did a fantastic job. Adler is one of my favorite woods to work with. I made a cradle for my niece a couple of years ago that turned out lighter than yours. I like the deep color of your piece better. Very rich!


----------



## swaustex (Dec 30, 2009)

First post on the forums, but this is the first thing I actually have something to contribute on. I use Alder a lot, and have paired it with Walnut for some pretty cool contrast effects. Alder is a really underrated wood, but it is tricky to stain. You need to use pre-stain treatment if you are going to stain the Alter with a normal water based or gel stain. This will even out the absorption of the stain so that you will have a more even stain. You could also try a Danish oil. I have been using Watco Chery Danish oil and things have been working really well. And the piece looks great...


----------

